# Counter Strike cd key



## Cody Zach

Hey, I need to switch my cd key for counter strike, however, I'm having problems doing so. I have windows xp and a gateway comp... I completely uninstalled cs and tehn reinstalled it. WHen i started it up, it never asked me to put in a new cd key. Then i wient to the website and it gave instructions on how to install a new cd key with cs still on your comp. I followed these but i couldnt do the last step because what they said i would find was not listed. How do i change the cd key?


----------



## McTimson

ummm....counterstrike needs a cd-key? If you download it, you don't need one.


----------



## AtreideS

this should help:
"There is no registry editing support on this site, I'll just show you what to change and from then on you take full responsibility. Check out www.regedit.com for more info.

Goto Start then Run then type: regedit. Once inside it works just like Windows Explorer. Browse to:

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Valve\Half-Life\Settings]

Once here find [in the right pane] a field called: key. Double-click it or right-click and goto Modify. Now type in your new CD-Key without the dashes -OR- leave it blank. If you leave it blank the next time Half-Life loads you will be asked to input your CD-Key, do so." 
From CS HELP AND SUPPORT

Remember to backup your registry first. If your to scared about editing the registry yourself, then try this CD Key changer at http://www.majorgeeks.com/article.php?sid=650 its only a few kb in size and allows you to change your CD Key easily.

I'm assuming your using CS Mod for Half-Life. CS Mod doesn't need a CD-Key, but CS Retail does. If your using CS Retail, then try the above steps and it should be very similar to where the CS CD-Key is kept.


----------



## wedor

> _Originally posted by McTimson:_
> *ummm....counterstrike needs a cd-key? If you download it, you don't need one. *


You wouldn't by chance be suggesting software piracy, would you?


----------



## Cody Zach

Dont wast my time. My friend has an edtra cd key you moron. Im talking about changing your cd key without reinstalling the game because them ym friend and i can play in the same server. "Software Piracy", cmon man.. there are other possibilities.


----------



## jakoval

Cody -

a. Name calling won't get you much help.
b. I believe Wedor's question was addressed to the individual he quoted, not to you.


----------



## wedor

Thanks jakoval, you would be correct on both counts.


----------



## flyeater

Just to clarify what Mctimson was asking...
CS is a Half-Life mod that is free to download as are most HL mods. In order to run the free version you needed to have HL installed. I'm not sure if the retail version is a stand alone or not. The key may be for HL not CS
What's nice about HL cd keys is that two people can't use the same key on line at the same time. Never give out your cd key. Just another reason not to burn copies for others.


----------



## AtreideS

Thankyou Flyeater for clearing this up. I do not condone piracy and would never have given Cody_Zach instructions for changing the CD key unless I was pretty well certain it wasn't going to be used for piracy. I have a friend who the same thing happened to, they borrowed my copy and used my CD-Key, then they purchased the game (Half-Life) and needed to add their own CD key.


----------



## Cody Zach

My flo is like my never endin cash flow.. it never stops. 
WHen you see my I hope you don't rely on bleach because i can't be faded .



Thanks for the help guys..appreciate it



warcraft3 for life
-and-
A's Baseball for life

Sincerely Yours,
Cody *aka* Franz


----------



## AtreideS

No problemo. Have you seen how many views this thread has had. Simply using the words 'counter strike cd-key' is a magnet.


----------



## brendandonhu

Yes, over 11,000 views!
Of course, the possibility of a thread about pirated software is what brought me in here


----------



## McTimson

Wow, over 11,000. Haha, I got at least 100 hits to my website in my signature.


----------



## brendandonhu

It is perfectly good advertising space, who wants to buy my siggy?
$10 CPM.


----------



## CS freak

Hey all can somone plz help me out??

I got counter-strike from a friend, and the cd key he gave me, was ok until i found out that i have been banned from cheating violations until a certain date.

I am not banned from all servers, but most.

My question is that if i get a Counter-Strike from a store, and download a cd key changer, will it still pick up that i have been cheating with this new cd key?

Maybe it gets it throught the scripts on my comp or something. 

Someone plz give me any sugestions, or help!

Thanx


----------



## brendandonhu

You will probably still be banned by your IP address, but it would still be better to get a legal CD key.


----------



## McTimson

If you are the one who is cheating, from your computer, then they will probably block your IP address. If your friend was the one cheating, then yes, getting a new CD-key should help.

Oh, and for future reference...try to start a new post if you have a new question, rather than just adding on to someone else's. This is indeed a forum, with lots of threads, not just one


----------



## CS freak

Ok thanx alot for the help, and yes my friend was the one who was cheating, not me. So I will think that i would only be banned by the Wond ID, cd key, not by IP.I will try and buy a CS from the store and change my cd key.

I will next time also post a new post for my question.

Thanx alot.:up:


----------



## undienutter

hey all,
i lost my cd key and i was wondering how i get another one??


----------



## brendandonhu

> _Originally posted by undienutter:_
> *hey all,
> i lost my cd key and i was wondering how i get another one?? *


At a computer or electronics store.


----------



## r00ta13

Yo, when ever I goto open Regedit, its just closes, I have NO CLUE what is happening.. so i need suggestions. or if some one can help me fix this problem, also I think some one has "Hacked" my comp because theres all ways a different web page when i come on EG: WWW.HACKERSCLUB.COM/...... something along the lines of that and I want to end that sh** so yea if and one can help post a reply on here.
:down: :down: :down:


----------



## McTimson

http://forums.techguy.org/t145375/s.html

Specifically the part about spyware and background applications.


----------



## circlepit

hey I bought cs awhile ago and then i lost the case which has the cd key on it. So i was wondering is there anyway to get another one? IS there anyway to get one from sierra or what company makes counter-strike. later


----------



## McTimson

You could try emailing them about it, but unless you have a significant amount of proof that you bought it, you'll probably have to buy another one.


----------



## circlepit

alright man thanks


----------



## flyeater

if i may suggest buy half life then you can play it & the mods. HL single player was always one of the best single player games.
Great tunes too.


----------



## flyeater

to funny 33,784 reads on this post.
I wonder how many go away disappointed.
lol #1 on a Google search


----------



## circlepit

well in case you didnt read my post right i bought half life COUNTER STRIKE the online play only so i dont half life because that game sucks. thanks any ways


----------



## McTimson

Are you kidding me? Half-Life is one of the greatest games ever.

Besides, flyeater was suggesting that you buy Half-Life, because then you can download the Counter-Strike mod for free, as well as all the other mods for it.

Haha, you'd think they would all go away disappointed, but quite a few of them scour all the links in the post, looking for a CD-key. And of course, they go to my site, and once you go there, you're never disappointed


----------



## lblackdust

halflife is f***in awesome!!! i dont know what that fool is talkin about. the only thing i didnt like about it was that it was kinda easy and i beat it in a week and some change including blueshift and opposing force on max difficulty. (no cheating either)


----------



## McTimson

Just wait for Half-Life 2


----------



## lblackdust

im trying! lol


----------



## AtreideS

The wait is almost unbearable, its hard not to get all hyped up about it. I don't want to be disappointed, but awww its so easy to believe it will be the best game ever.


----------



## McTimson

Hehe, I know what you mean...it already is the best game ever. It hasn't even come out yet, but it is.


----------



## flyeater

So do you think the wait has been due to thier trying to make it bug free? I'm usually hesitent to buy a newly released game untill it's proved it's somewhat bug free. Look what happened to "Enter the Matrix"


----------



## AtreideS

Valve is in a great position for developing HL2, having a hugely successful game in the past means that a publisher won't be pushing them to release something by a certain date. I'm pretty sure that HL2 is one of the few games with a release date of "when it's done", and not "when the publishers says we need our money".
Enter the Matrix is almost such a good game. And I guess that 'almost' comes from that publisher 'rush'. It's a shame.. but I guess money makes the Game Development world spin fast. It's far too often that games are released, along with a bug fix on THE day of release. Just wish all developers were in the same boat as Blizzard, they are the king on "when its done."


----------



## McTimson

I would say that yea, they're just fixing out all the bugs now. Everybody knows about HL2, and they know that they don't have to worry about it selling.


Ahhhhhh, I was just looking at screenshots again...I gotta stop this...


----------



## CarnageHeart

heh, just scouring your board and came along this thread and thought i'd clarify...

CS originally started as a MOD for Half-Life. Thusly it was a free download and still is if your going to install it on Half-Life

The CS people then, after seeing their MOD was overwhelmingly popular, decided to team up with Valve and Sierra to release a retail stand-alone of the MOD, which on that disc did include a few extras, but no one really seemed to care about them. Thusly from that came CS CD-Keys that are unique to CS.

---

Yes, HL2 looks f**cking wonderful.. just too bad it seems to of been delayed, no official press release on that yet though I don't think. Read it on planethalflife.com .


----------



## AtreideS

Has everyone had a look at those HL2 demo movies. *drools* mmmmmmmmm looks soo good. And you have to love that guys comment of "Will this run on my 486?"  Awww I can't wait.


----------



## buddhafabio

mctimson i never paid attention to half life nor counter strike but if you say it is as good game i may have to go to eb world and get one


----------



## McTimson

You can get the full version of those movies, in full-screen mode, off of Steam....i've been drooling non-stop for a couple of weeks now 

And yes, they are excellent games, quite addicting too.


----------



## LoneArcher

yall jus bicker about piracy and **** and dont help the poor kid out. go to http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=650 and you can download a cd changer, now all you need is a new cd key... i cant help you with that.


----------



## Mytranhdir

I downloaded CS Mod and it spamms : need CD key, need CD key... i thought that with Mod we do not need that... 
i got HL ( bought it ) so i have the Key, so where is the problem?
i know, i m a noob in computers but i would love to understand


----------



## McTimson

Apparently, you didn't get the MOD version. You may have gotten the retail update, but the full mod download is 121MB. As long as you installed HL correctly before, you shouldn't need a CS CD-key.


----------



## Mytranhdir

Installed HL, updated with a patch, then downloaded CS ( name : csv15full ==> 121MB...). I will reinstall so...


----------



## Mytranhdir

In this file, in "readme" : Mod Counter Strike for HL... it's written Mod, so is it Mod ? or is it written Mod for retail version too? ( sorry for the spamm ... )


----------



## McTimson

I have no idea, I don't have the retail version. I would assume it is in both, because the retail version is still just a mod.


----------



## Mytranhdir

Downloaded Mod Version Full Installation on the official web site ( http://www.counter-strike.net/downloadcs.html ), i am re-installing atm... *pray*


----------



## JayTheHun

Heh, just had to post SOMETHING to this soon-to-be-world-record thread. lol Valve is just a few miles from our office. Same with Gas Powered Games and Monolith. Good area to be in.


----------



## McTimson

Hey JayTheHun, wanna get us some inside info on HL2?


----------



## Tapion

Hi I was using my friend's CD key for about a week, annoyed the hell outta him cuz i was always playing...

Anyway now i bought my own cd like 45 minutes ago for counterstrike. How do i change from his cd key to my new one?

I dont wanna use one of those programs, cuz im afraid of those that might be able to basically steal ur cdkey


----------



## McTimson

Use the program LoneArcher posted, it works fine, and, as far as I know, it doesn't steal your CDkey. I use it, and have had no problems. Or, you can manually edit it in your registry. The 3rd post in this thread, by Atreides, has directions on how to do so. Click Page 1 on the bottom of this page to get there.


----------



## Tapion

OK Thank you all, i changed it in my registry. Now I know how, like im gonna need it again... sigh. But i know how anyway now.


----------



## JayTheHun

Heh, no one's talking, even the former Sierra guys around here.


----------



## McTimson

Force it out of them...threaten to take out the power lines to their building or something


----------



## brutefx

sup everyone,

hmmm... just curious if the counter-strike retail version would use the same cd key as the half-life retail version....


----------



## pushead

wenever i try playin cs connecting so server it says "Your cd key cannot be uses in the valve systems".
does any body here know the solution to the problem? If so many thanks in advance


----------



## McTimson

Yes, the solution is to buy a new copy of CS...

Either you put in your CD-key wrong, or it's a CD-key that's known to be illegal.


----------



## pushead

yes i did put in the right cd key in. i tried a new one doesnt work. btw i have half life i just us cs mod version. maybe the problem is my computer


----------



## McTimson

If this is your own copy of HL, not something downloaded off of kazaa, then it should work. Any CD-keys made wth a key generator or something will not work. Try contacting Valve if you think it should work.


----------



## pushead

what if my hl was a downloaded one?(not from kazaa). would that be the reason, if it is then i should buy hl from a store


----------



## buddhafabio

um yeah exactly


----------



## brendandonhu

Yes it might help if you purchased the program you want to run


----------



## buddhafabio

then if it dont work then you can complain to the publisher, or the mod team


----------



## Guest

halflife only costs $10!


----------



## Unregistered

ummm... i have a big prob here dont kno how to solve it. can sum1 help me plez? da thin is dat i had a copied Cd plus a cd key (from a store). after i burned da cd i returned it. so i played cs for 6 months not thin happen until today suddently iz said i got banned. I dont hax. but i dont kno if sum1 bought it hax or not. so i get another cd key from sum website. sum time iz said cd key in used sum time iz said i got banned. but mostly iz said i got banned. Is iz due to my IP address?

so da thin here is if i got a new cd key for my own ( buy da cd). would i still be banned. da thin here is dat i dont kno i got banned or the other person got banned. so i cant tell my IP address has prob or not. could i be banned becuase i piss off ppl by whopin them ( not hax, not hack)? wat should i do? can i fix dis by buy a new cd? i dont want to waste money to buy a new cd and iz turn out to be not workbbeacuse of da IP addess. wat should i do? plez help me.... thanx you guy alot


----------



## McTimson

OK...

First off, learn english...

See, your problem is that you returned the CD, and you are using a burned copy of the CD. That would just so happen to be illegal. Therefore, we cannot help you on this forum. But since I'm a nice guy, I'm going to help you anyway. You're going to have to buy a new copy of CS. Any CD-key you find on a website is either already banned by VAC, or is about to be. If you had just kept the first CS you bought, you wouldn't have to go through the trouble of buying another one, but you're going to have to if you want to play CS again.


----------



## Guest

first off learn some english..


ure gonna have to buy cs again its only like $15



u shoulda kept the cd cause someoen else coulda bought the 

game and when u were using it they saw it as cd key in use so 

they send to valve and they get new cd key and that cd key gets 

banned


and dont ever use a hl cdkey generator because all of them have

keyloaders which makes them see what ure cd key is that u 

have in ure registry at the moment!!!!!!!!


----------



## amish_rabbi

i have half life on my comp, but i have win xp so if needs my cd key to play on another user, if i do this then will it sghut down my cd key or is it fine?


----------



## Guest

in english?


----------



## McTimson

If both CD-keys are being used by 2 different people at the same time, then yes, it is possibly that it may be banned. However, you can't do that, because when you try and play, it has to authenticate with Valve first, and if it sees that your CD-key is already being played, you won't be able to connect.

But as long as both users are not playing at the exact same time (which is kind of impossible), then you'll be fine.


----------



## CrAzY killer

I NEED YOUR HELP!!! I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO BACKUP THE REGISTRY FOR WINDOWS XP PROFESSIONAL SO I CAN CHANGE MY COUNTER-STRIKE CD KEY!!! MY FRIEND TOOK MY CS AND INSTALLED IT ON HIS CPU NOW WE BOTH HAVE THE SAME WON ID AND IF HE GETS BANNED FROM CERTAIN SERVERS I GET BANNED TO,SO PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO DO THIS STEP BY STEP THANK YOU FOR READING THIS BORING **** PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## McTimson

The solution to your problem is in the beginning of this thread...read the entire thing for more.

And please don't post in all CAPS. It looks like you're shouting, and does not look good.


----------



## CrAzY killer

sorry for posting in caps,the thing at the top says to backup the registry first,but the problem is,it doesnt say how.I want to know hot to do the backup of the reg so i can change my cs cd key,again thanks 4 reading.


----------



## McTimson

In the registry editor, click File->Export, and save it to somewhere. Make sure that the 'All' option is selected, and not just the selected branch.


----------



## CrAzY killer

this wont mess up my system in anyway right?well,of course thats wat the backup is 4,but if i make any mistake and my cpu gets messed up will the problem be solved if i do a system restore?


----------



## brendandonhu

If you backup the registry, theres nothing you can really screw up...


----------



## CrAzY killer

i did wat you told me to do,but when i connect to a server i still see the same won id i had before,meaning my cd key has not been changed,what could i have done wrong?


----------



## McTimson

Use the CD-key changer program mentioned elsewhere in this thread.


----------



## Guest

cdkey changers have keyloaders in them?

i downloaded mine from major geeks and sometimes its in use..


----------



## McTimson

Umm...no....that CD key changer only uses CD keys that you put in...if it's in use, that means someone else is using your CD key...it doesn't make its' own.


----------



## Guest

i c


----------



## -eve-bob

does anyone have a cd-key for condition zero or know where i can get one.

thanks


----------



## brendandonhu

> _Originally posted by -eve-bob:_
> *does anyone have a cd-key for condition zero or know where i can get one.
> 
> thanks *


Yeah its real easy to get one.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005Y0IW/ref=nosim/sierra04-20/102-0781545-1868949


----------



## Guest

LOL Brendan


----------



## brendandonhu

I love doing that


----------



## flyeater

*69400* views on this thread so far. 
As much as I hate Steam this is a good illustration of why publishers are going to DRM.
*-eve-bob* just having a cd key won't help you on most servers anymore. 
With the release of Steam alot of folks are finding that "used" cd key is worthless.
Sure some folks may still get around it or only play on non-steam servers but it'll be less of a hassle to buy the game for 15 bucks.
Keep in mind if your only playing on the limited number of nonSteam servers, once they work the bugs outta Steam, I bet they shut the WON servers down. ergo no Steam no play.


----------



## Guest

CLOSE THIS FORUM! it sucks.....lol


----------



## Guest

no actually it's funny

that was funny brandon

i need to buy that game someday..............it's got bot's.....when you have direcway for your internet, you can't play online...............1500ms pings...... it's fast for downloads Avg. 250 KB/s

but because the signal travels through the air to a satallite, it takes way to long for games to play online......

oh well

bots rock!

REVOLT OF THE BOTS!

the matrix taking place now!

BOTS!

lol


----------



## flyeater

AI is getting better but they still can't compete with that sneaky guy in Ontario that always knifes you in the back.


----------



## McTimson

Seeing as how this thread is going completely off-topic, I might as well stick in some shameless advertising...

But uh...your sig is massive, you should shorten it a bit...


----------



## herbs

Hi guys, I got a cd key from a normal unused cd case of my freinds... usualy when you have an invalid cd key it only goes a couple blocks while registering... mine went to the last block.. obviously, it was a vaild unused cd key. but the only problem was that i thought it froze and i closed it... i tried to repoen it and type the same cd key in... and it was a duplicate.. does anyone know wut i can do.

if so email me at [email protected] or on aim " mhcgx20 "

Thanks,

SherviN


----------



## JGentleman

Hey McTimson, since this thread is alive again, i thought I should say that your whole site is non-functional. and thats bad advertising.


----------



## Skivvywaver

83,781 views and 92 posts. It makes you wonder huh? LOL. Buy the game!!!!!!!!


----------



## McTimson

Nah, don't waste your money on CS...it's not worth it.

herbs, all you can do is tell Steam about it, there's nothing we can do here.

JGentleman, I haven't updated my site, or paid for my hosting in at least a few months, so it doesn't surprise me that it doesn't work. I should get rid of the link though, I guess.


----------

